# I need to get this off my chest :(



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/Midsomer-Murder-Village-Death-Sally-Hingston-Reportedly-Killed-Near-Gawcott-Buckinghamshire/Article/200908215356979?lpos=UK_News_Top_Stories_Header_3&lid=ARTICLE_15356979_Midsomer_Murder_Village_Death%3A_Sally_Hingston_Reportedly_Killed_Near_Gawcott%2C_Buckinghamshire

If you have just read the link above then you will be as shocked as i am!! I am even more shocked as i know this man that is being questioned, the villiage is 2 mins from me and i just cant stop thinking about it!

I feel phyiscally sick that someone i know could do this, someone i worked with, some one sooooo close to home! I am sat here typing this in tears coz i just dont feel safe, i am worrying myself stupid over thew safety of my DD as she grows up! I know this happens everyday in the world but you just dont expect it to happen on your doorstep!
I work with the mans sister and mum and i just dont know how i am going to react to seeing them, i know its not there fault and they havent asked this and my heart goes out to them, it really does!

I am sorry for waffling but i had to get this out, i know i may be being stupid but i have never experienced this, i feel like locking myself away   

Thanks for reading and sorry if this is in the wrong place

xx

/links


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry that something so terrible has happened so close to you.


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Lizzy

How awful, big cyber hugs coming your way  .

Hope you are feeling a bit better about things today after the shock   .

Louj


----------

